# Will there be enough ICD-10 Trainers in 2013?



## kpride (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you think there will be enough certified ICD-10 Trainers to meet the demand for training the healthcare industry 2013?  I have been pondering this question a lot lately and wonder what others think.


----------



## ajs (Dec 7, 2011)

kpride said:


> Do you think there will be enough certified ICD-10 Trainers to meet the demand for training the healthcare industry 2013?  I have been pondering this question a lot lately and wonder what others think.



Yes.  Both AAPC and AHIMA have programs in place and are training the trainers for ICD-10.


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 9, 2011)

I doubt it.  Some of the trainers are going to be limited to their employers; others may only work for top dollar.

There are a lot of organizations out there draggin the feet on this conversion; I believe part of it is proctrastination, the other part avoidance and a little bit of "wait and see".  Unfortunately, that probably leaves a lot to be done on the education front.

I predict people rushing last minute to try to get the education needed and meet the requirements of CEUs or testing through AAPC.


----------



## rross1215 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Sad*

I believe there will be a shortage only because taking the training is so expensive.  I have on my own started studing the guidelines I downloaded from CMS.  I really think even the continuing education departments at colleges are going to have a hard time.  In my opinon, the instructors will be learning the same time as the students.  The continuing education dept at the colleges don't send their instructors to school to be trained. They have to learn it on their own or spend lots of money to get trained.  It will still be the least expensive way to learn ICD 10 & PCS.  
Sad


----------



## rross1215 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Sad*

I believe the new ICD 10 and PCS expensive to not only the coders but the physicians and hospitals. This is one reason why the cost of health will rise.  I also think the coders income will decrease because the physicians and hospitals will have to hire more coders to continue to submit claims so that they have a cash flow coming in to pay their staff.  
Sad


----------



## dru_rosen (Dec 13, 2011)

*Icd-10*

I think it's a huge waste of time learning something I can't even use for a good 18 months! Like the old saying goes, "when you don't use it you lose it". A year from now I will start the training but I need to get through 5010 tests/and software imcompatibility first. 

First things first!


----------



## ajs (Dec 13, 2011)

kevbshields said:


> I doubt it.  Some of the trainers are going to be limited to their employers; others may only work for top dollar.
> 
> There are a lot of organizations out there draggin the feet on this conversion; I believe part of it is proctrastination, the other part avoidance and a little bit of "wait and see".  Unfortunately, that probably leaves a lot to be done on the education front.
> 
> I predict people rushing last minute to try to get the education needed and meet the requirements of CEUs or testing through AAPC.



Well I know for a fact that AAPC has a plan in place for 2012 to begin regional trainings for all members on ICD-10.  Chapters will be offering trainings too.  The biggest thing right now is for coders to beef up their anatomy and physiology, and medical terminology skills...and be working on their docs for proper documentation.  The rest of ICD-10 just mostly means learning how to read a new book...it still has an index and then a tabular section...I have a draft copy and have reviewed some of the sections.  Yes there are a lot of codes, but if you know how to look for codes now, you will be ok once you learn how the new sections work in ICD-10.  

This all reminds me of the big switch from 1999 to 2000, everyone freaked out and thought all the systems would crash and the world would come to an end...ICD-10 implementation will be time-consuming and costly but I think we will all survive!


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 14, 2011)

Actually, college Instructors may have funds to continue their education in ICD-10.  It may be true locally that no funds are available to them, but from my perspective I've begun to complete that training.  My employer was kind enough to capture the cost.

I will not be learning the same time as my students; of course, I will not be as savvy with I-10 as with ICD-9, but on short order I can certainly get myself in that direction.  Additionally, all the good teaching in the world means nothing if the students don't make the time and effort investment to understand the transition.  For coders already practicing, I have no doubt the learning will be taken seriously.  However, for folks not already in the field, I'm not confident they'll understand the weight of this change.


----------



## JudyW (Dec 17, 2011)

dru_rosen said:


> I think it's a huge waste of time learning something I can't even use for a good 18 months! Like the old saying goes, "when you don't use it you lose it". A year from now I will start the training but I need to get through 5010 tests/and software imcompatibility first.
> 
> First things first!



That is why the AAPC has said not to start learning it to soon.  The will begin having 12 or 13 regional conferences starting next year to help prepare coders for ICD-10. AAPC already has trainers trained and really to go.  on the AAPC website there are lots of tools to help see how your practice is doing.  Go on the website and check it out.


----------

